# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Hudson Valley Reptile Expo

## Eli

Hey everyone! Today was the Reptile expo in Poughkeepsie. I got so caught up in the moment that i didn't take any pictures  :Frown: . 
The place focused on lizards and snakes mostly but there were a few frogs and toads. Once again, pixies were labeled with a "they stay small" sign. There were red eyes, tiger legs, whites, fire bellies, darts, toads, and plenty of pacmans. I didn't buy any new frogs but i did get a cook new LED waterfall for my whites! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlos

Maybe the Pixies were dwarfs.  Please take and share photo's next time  :Smile:  .

----------


## Eli

The whites plains expo is july 6, another oppurtunity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

